# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  سوال در مورد ماژولار کردن سایت yii

## barname_newis

سلام دوستان
ما سایت رو به بخش های کوچک مثل widget تقسیم میکنیم حالا مشخصات این بخش ها رو چطور تو دیتابیس ذخیره میکنن که معلوم بشه هر widget تو کدوم صفحات نمایش داده بشه؟ الگوریتم عمومی که داره تو سایت های بزرگ استفاده میشه رو میخواستم بدونم
یه سوال دیگه : فرق بین widget و portlet دقیقا چیه؟
ممنون

----------

